# Quilt block swaps?



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been away for a few years, but I always enjoyed the quilt block swaps. Are any planned for the near future or are you not doing them anymore?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The swaps do not seem to be happening now.

Not to say they could not be started again if about 6 or more folks wanted to do one.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

My favorite was years ago. We all did crazy quilt blocks, anything you wanted. AngieM2 sent me an envelope of silks because I didn't have many.
The blocks I got in return were just amazing! So many neat ideas in them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

jersey girl said:


> My favorite was years ago. We all did crazy quilt blocks, anything you wanted. AngieM2 sent me an envelope of silks because I didn't have many.
> The blocks I got in return were just amazing! So many neat ideas in them.


I am so glad that you remember that well. I love the crazy quilt blocks. I think we did 6" size on that one. May have to do another similar to that one day.

Wonder if there are enough people here interested in swap similar to that.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I haven't done a block swap in a couple years I think but had fun with the last one I did. I would prefer to wait until after the holidays to have a swap. Or actually, now that I think about it, it might be fun to have a Fall block swap - with blocks made of any pattern but from autumn fabrics. Have we done that before???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A long time ago. But if that's what people want, they are easy to set up.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I would also be interested in doing another swap! I will keep watching!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I started a thread in the swap forum for anyone interested in a swap to comment on. 

So, comment if you wish to do a quilt block swap again.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Hello !!! I definitely want to do a Block Swap again..Yes ! Yes! I will look for the Swap Thread.. So good to see you all again..


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

There is a thread going in the other sewing site with interest in a swap,, I think there are now 6 people interested,,, Yahoo !! I'd love to get myself doing some sewing ... I know this is a super busy time of year.. but we could do a simple block,, 9 Patch, maybe with a theme fabric.. or colors.. sounds good to me !!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

There is a block swap sign-up now on the swap forum!!!!! Harvest colors!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Please come check it out. If you are a beginner we can help you out.


----------

